# 20 zoll pepperbikes erfahrung?



## sandtreter (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich bin grad in nem nachbarthread drauf gestossen, kennt die jemand oder sind die neu? 7,8 kg ist ja durchaus noch vertretbar.


----------



## Roelof (13. Januar 2014)

Sind neu. Der Nachbar Thread ist glaub ich das einzige, was es bislang zu lesen gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverb. (13. Januar 2014)

holla...
auch das 24er MIT Federgabel ist aber eine Kampfansage:
http://www.pepperbikes.de/jugend/mtb-hot-pepper-24.html

Was sagen denn die Experten zum Thema Geometriedaten??
24er Kauf steht bei mir nämlich dieses Jahr an...

Gruß und Dank
Oliver


----------



## trolliver (13. Januar 2014)

Also das sieht wirklich vielversprechend aus. Normale Geometriedaten, nicht zu steil, nicht zu flach. Für unseren Orang-Utan vielleicht zu kurz, aber das Problem haben wir mit allen Rädern. Kettenblatt finde ich für die Altersgruppe zu klein, kann man aber wechseln. Keine Scheibenbremsen, gut für's Gewicht und den Preis. Also für den Preis hätte ich da nichts zu meckern.

Oliver


----------



## oliverb. (13. Januar 2014)

was sagste denn zu ner 140er Kurbellänge? Ist das ok?
Gruß Oliver


----------



## trolliver (13. Januar 2014)

Das kommt ja immer auf den Einzelfall an. Ist aber eine Standardlänge für 24"-Laufräder. Wenn man bzw. das Kind da nicht zu sehr aus der Art schlägt, würde ich da nichts dran ändern, schließlich wachsen die Gören ja auch noch und fahren solch ein Rad hoffentlich 2-3 Jahre. 

Ich habe ja für Philipp ein XS von Cannondale erworben. Ist etwas größer als das 24er, vor allem länger, aber eben doch für wirklich kleine Menschen gedacht. Dennoch haben die eine Kurbel mit 175er Kurbelarmlänge verbaut. Die ist leicht, hilft aber nix, muß also raus. Bei heutigen Kinderradherstellern, die sich auch nur ein paar Gedanken machen, kann man fast schon davon ausgehen, daß die Komponenten auf für die jeweilige Altersstufe gedacht sind. Das ist eine sehr positive Entwicklung innerhalb nur weniger Jahre.

Oliver


----------



## trolliver (13. Januar 2014)

Die 26cm Rahmenhöhe wage ich aber anzuzweifeln. Das wären nur gut 10". Wenn man das mit der Abbildung des 12"-Rahmens des Craig24 vergleicht, kommt das einfach nicht hin. Das ist sicher ein Satzfehler in der Seite, weil auch andere Angaben in den Spezifikationen jenen im Text widersprechen. Immer das gleiche Problem: die geben das irgendeinem Webdesigner in Form von losen A4-Blättern, der jedoch von Rädern nicht den leisesten Schimmer hat...


----------



## oliverb. (13. Januar 2014)

yep, denke auch das da noch nicht alles passt..Trotzdem erstmal Danke! Werde es mal im Auge behalten... Die Kurze hat im Okt. Geburtstag bis dahin muss eins da sein

Gruß Oliver


----------



## sandtreter (13. Januar 2014)

26 cm steht auch beim 20zöller. Werde vermutlich eins ordern....und erfahrungsbericht abgeben, wenn denn lieferbar.


----------



## trolliver (13. Januar 2014)

So hatte ich mir das gedacht. Die Kurbellänge scheint ja auch vom 20Zöller zu stammen.

Au ja! Bestellen und hier als erster exclusiv einen Dreiseitentest verfassen.   100facher Dank sei dir gewiß!

Oliver


----------



## sandtreter (13. Januar 2014)

Naja, junior hat februar geburtstag, und cnoc wird zu klein (nein, das will ich erstma nicht verkaufen, aber wenn, dann erfahrt ihr es als erste)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverb. (14. Januar 2014)

Super!  Bin schon auf deinen Bericht gespannt! 
Gruß Oliver


----------



## michfisch (14. Januar 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Das kommt ja immer auf den Einzelfall an. Ist aber eine Standardlänge für 24"-Laufräder. Wenn man bzw. das Kind da nicht zu sehr aus der Art schlägt, würde ich da nichts dran ändern, schließlich wachsen die Gören ja auch noch und fahren solch ein Rad hoffentlich 2-3 Jahre.
> 
> Ich habe ja für Philipp ein XS von Cannondale erworben. Ist etwas größer als das 24er, vor allem länger, aber eben doch für wirklich kleine Menschen gedacht. Dennoch haben die eine Kurbel mit 175er Kurbelarmlänge verbaut. Die ist leicht, hilft aber nix, muß also raus. Bei heutigen Kinderradherstellern, die sich auch nur ein paar Gedanken machen, kann man fast schon davon ausgehen, daß die Komponenten auf für die jeweilige Altersstufe gedacht sind. Das ist eine sehr positive Entwicklung innerhalb nur weniger Jahre.
> 
> Oliver


Hi,
da hast du das Cannondale in XS doch ersteigert, hatte es auch schon gesehen, war mir aber unsicher, deswegen kein Gebot abgegeben.
Herzlichen, und mal paar Fotos von der Möre einstellen
Gruss Michael


----------



## trolliver (14. Januar 2014)

Hi Michael,

nee, nicht ersteigert, sondern über Kleinanzeigen. Es gab zwei fast identische Bikes, die sogar genau gleich an der Hausmauer für's Foto lehnten. Das in Ebay war aber eine Nummer größer, kam aus Kassel und war anders ausgestattet. Meins wiederum habe ich von der holländischen Grenze. Wie die Fotos zustande kamen, hätte mich mal interessiert, habe aber nicht nachgefragt.

Oliver


----------



## michfisch (14. Januar 2014)

na ist ja auch egal. mach doch noch mal ein Foto
Gruss Michael


----------



## trolliver (14. Januar 2014)

Ich muß mal sehen, ist nicht so leicht, weil verpackt in hinterster Kellerecke. Wird ja erst in drei Jahren gebraucht.


----------



## Diman (14. Januar 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> verpackt in hinterster Kellerecke. Wird ja erst in drei Jahren gebraucht.


Aha, jetzt weiß ich warum ich kein gebrauchtes 26" in XS und S finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandtreter (14. Januar 2014)

so, 20er in rot vorbestellt, und Pepperbikes auf dieses wundervolle Unterforum hingewiesen....Bikes sind wohl verschifft und in spätestens 8 Wochen da.


----------



## trolliver (14. Januar 2014)

Mmmh, rot, das ist auch Philipps Wahl- (und bisherige Rad-) Farbe. Bin sehr gespannt, wie es ausfällt.


----------



## sandtreter (6. März 2014)

Hier mal erste eindrücke. ... mehr folgt, aber optimierungspotential ist schon erkannt. Leichtbaustütze liegt schon....odyssey in rot muss noch gefunden werden. Will mindestens 5 gramm pro euro sparen, alles darüber steht in keinem Verhältnis zu meinem einkommen und dem anwendungsbereich.
Kann grad nicht weitermachen, meine 2 jährige rennt mit Schraubendreher und kombizange rum.







Mit reifen (c380gramm)
Edit sagt: Schläuche sind natürlich auch noch drin





















Kriegs mit dem smartphone grad nich hin...restbilder im album.


----------



## sandtreter (6. März 2014)

In ganzer Schönheit. ...

Gewicht liegt bei 8,8 mit pedalen und reflektoren am hinterrad.
Bremsen und Hebel können nicht überzeugen. Am cnoc waren die so okay, das ich nicht gegen avid getauscht hab. Die Alhonga sind recht schwergängig. Avid FR-5 oder Tektro sollen ganz brauchbar sein, sd7 mit speeddial 7 wird mir diesmal zu teuer.
Griffdurchmesser ist 30mm, also zidmlich fett, hat mein bike auch. Allerdings vermute ich, bei nem dünnerem griff gibts probleme mit dem Revoshift.
Der scheinf übrigens recht leichtgängig zu sein. Mal sehen wie Junior mit klarkommt.
Wenn noch wer was wissen will, fragt, ich mess gerne nach und mache fotos. 
Kurbel und Innenlager will ich jetzt nicht ausbauen.
Kettenblatt scheint nicht wechselbar, allerdings gibt es am unterrohr anschläge für umwerfer-zug (unter tretlager verlegt).


----------



## sandtreter (6. März 2014)

Erste Testfahrt erfolgt. Schalten kein Problem, Janosch ist glücklich.  Werd heut noch die neue Stütze montieren und die von der Regierung geforderten Schutzbleche.


----------



## sandtreter (7. März 2014)

Der war mir zu lang und wurde gekürzt. 




Dann noch Stütze gewechselt, 80 gramm gespart ( hab sie etwas länger gelassen).


----------



## speziistspitze (18. März 2014)

Hallo Sandtreter,

hänge mich mal mit dran. Mein Zwerg fährt ja erst ein 16". Aber aufgrund meiner Begeisterung haben jetzt Bekannte ein 20" bestellt. Und da ich so begeistert war durfte ich auch beim Aufbau helfen - wir hatten das 16" ja abgeholt. 
Verpackung hat auf mich einen guten Eindruck gemacht, Aufbau war ziemlich easy. Klar Tuningpotential ist immer da, bin ich aber nicht so der Spezialist.
Eltern und Kind sind auf jeden Fall begeistert, endlich kann der Kleine einigermaßen mithalten.

Kommentar von meinem Sohn war übrigens: Papa als nächstes will ich auch ein grünes Rad...

Mal schauen, wenn er so weiter wächst schlagen wir vllt. im Sommer noch Mal zu. Die 8-Gang Schaltung ist schon fein.

Spezi


----------



## sandtreter (18. März 2014)

Fahrrad fährt noch, Bremsen bremsen (aber die FR-5 Hebel und Deore v-Brakes liegen bereit), Junior mehr als zufrieden.
Dicke Griffe find ich immer noch doof, aber hab mich noch nicht um Alternative gekümmert.
2x ist die Kette vorn abgesprungen (wohl nach aussen, war nicht dabei) Ursache war schalten im Stehen, evtl ist der Abstand beim Chainring zu weit, ist aber vermutlich nicht so einfach zu wechseln. 




Wie weiter oben geschrieben, einfach gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältniss.


----------



## probefahrt (16. Mai 2014)

Ich kann die Gewichtserfahrungen von sandtreter bestätigen, mein Hotpepper 20" kommt ohne Pedale und Reflektoren auf ca. 8,5kg.
Als Entscheidungshilfe noch eine kleine Auflistung der gewogenen Teile:
Vorderrad ohne Reflektoren und Spanner 665g
Katzenaugen 4x 66g
Schnellspanner vorne + hinten 118g
Mantel ca. 520g
Schlauch 104g
Hinterrad ohne Reflektoren und Spanner 938g
Kassette 306g
Kurbel 114mm 32 Zähne 497g
Tretlager 68 122,5mm 1.37“x24T 309g
Gabel mit untere Lagerschale 648g
Lenker 25,4mm 204g
Bremse 173g
Bremshebel 2 Stück 194g
Griffe 79g
Vorbau 158g
Sattel 312g
Stütze 200mm 27,2mm 215g
Pedale, Paar 250g


----------



## trolliver (17. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Mühe! Da kann sich nun jeder ausrechnen, was sein Pepper in Wunschgewicht kosten wird. ;-))

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## probefahrt (20. Mai 2014)

Rahmen mit Schaltauge und zwei Steuersatzschalen 1358g
Kette 289g
Schaltgriff ca. 100g
Schaltwerk ca. 303g


----------



## Paulin (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin auch auf das Pepper 20 Zoll gestoßen und es ist in der engeren Auswahl für meine Tochter. Wir haben nur dsa Problem, dass Pepper keine Zusatzteile anbietet, oder habe ich da etwas übersehen? Wir brauchen nämlich auf jeden Fall Schutzbleche, Ständer und Gepäckträger. Ich mag dafür aber nicht lange ausmessen und Fehlkäufe riskieren. weiß vll jemand, welche Artikel es gibt, die passen würden? Sind Ständer, Gepäckträger und Schutzblech überhaupt einfach zu montieren? d.h. es müssen ja, soweit ich weiß, "Löcher" o.ä. vorhanden sein, um diese Dinge zu befestigen...

Wäre richtig Dankbar für Antworten


----------



## Ann (14. Juni 2014)

paulin, bevor du nun im jedem beitrag nachfragst, wende dich doch direkt an pepper. die sind dort supernett und fix, ich denke, da bekommst du am ehesten die antworten. 

ständer findest du unter zubehör http://www.pepperbikes.de/zubehor/s...versal-alu-schwarz-verstellbar-fur-24-48.html
steckschutzbleche ebenso http://www.pepperbikes.de/zubehor/schutzbleche/steckblech-set-sks-rowdy-20-33.html

wegen anderen schutzblechen und gepäckträger schreib ne mail. die neuen pepper sind hier noch sehr rar gesät, daher denke ich ist der kontakt zu pepper der schnellere weg.


----------



## track94 (28. September 2014)

Fährt das Rad noch und ist der Besitzer sowie sein Vater noch damit zufrieden


----------



## trifi70 (28. September 2014)

Wieso frage? Schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? Dein Avatar könnte drauf schließe lasse...  Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## track94 (29. September 2014)

Ne ne ne , keine schlechte Erfahrung ....ich will nur den Bestellbutton drücken und dachte ich könnte hier noch mal ein paar positive Eindrücke  mitnehmen.

Und nein mein Avatar hat Gott sei dank nichts mit einem Fahrrad zu tun ( passte nur sehr gut zum Forum )


----------



## trifi70 (29. September 2014)

Sah aus wien rostiges Kettenblatt  Aber stimmt: is wohl was am Segelboot. 

Im Allgemeinen kann man davon ausgehen, dass man in Foren eher Negatives liest, weil jemand ein konkretes Problem hat oder andere vorwarnen möchte. Insofern ist das bisher Geschriebene doch positiv zu interpretieren. Für Dein angepeiltes Budget wirds vermutlich schwer, was besseres zu finden. IMHO einzige Chance: machst ein Schnäppchen mit einem gebrauchten Rad. Augen offen halten, Kleinanzeigen durchsehen etc. Aber Du wirst nicht der einzige sein, der das probiert und allzuviele gute Räder in Kindergrößen kommen gar nicht in den Gebrauchtmarkt...


----------



## track94 (29. September 2014)

Das stimmt wenn es zusammengebrochen wäre hätte der betreffende sich hier schon gemeldet


----------



## bernd e (29. September 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> S Augen offen halten, Kleinanzeigen durchsehen etc. Aber Du wirst nicht der einzige sein, der das probiert und allzuviele gute Räder in Kindergrößen kommen gar nicht in den Gebrauchtmarkt...



So ist es, leider gibt es wenig Kinderräder und schon gar keine Kania, Woom, Pepper, Isla und welche Namen sie noch alle haben in den einschlägigen Gebrauchtmärkten  Leider, ich such auch und werde vermutlich neu kaufen dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (29. September 2014)

Wenn man es irgendwie finanzieren kann (Omas legen zusammen etc.) bietet sich Neukauf an. Bei dem guten Werterhalt der üblichen Verdächtigen ist es unterm Strich die beste Lösung. Mehr Fahrspaß bei wenig oder gar keinem Mehrpreis. Problematisch ist leider oft die Liefersituation, wobei sich das inzwischen doch schon etwas entspannt hat.


----------



## teeejaaay (1. Oktober 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Problematisch ist leider oft die Liefersituation, wobei sich das inzwischen doch schon etwas entspannt hat.


 
Wie meinst Du "entspannt"? Islabikes liefert doch nach wie vor nicht nach Deutschland, oder?

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## trifi70 (1. Oktober 2014)

Dafür gibts einige Neulinge auf dem Markt, die die entstandene Lücke sukzessive mehr als gut ausfüllen.  Einfach mal hier quer über die Threads lesen, da wirst Du sicher fündig.


----------



## track94 (22. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem ich mich hier durch das Forum gewühlt  und nun doch langsam die Lust am Schrauben wiederentdecht habe , gibt es auch gleich wieder einen 
so ganz ohne  Bastellkiste wird das Abspecken eines Peppers ziemlich teuer......bei den o.g. Gewichten (oder es beginnt eine laaaange Suche )
Da wird meine Frau aber gar nicht entzückt sein


----------



## Ann (22. Oktober 2014)

naja, billig und sehr leicht verträgt sich leider nicht wirklich...


----------



## giant_r (22. Oktober 2014)

wenn du das pepper noch abspecken willst und keine teilekiste hast, dann nimm lieber direkt das kubike, das ist dann guenstiger......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (22. Oktober 2014)

Nein es muss nicht zwingend abspecken , aber wer weis ,so nach und nach ein bisschen vielleicht ....nur so zum Schrauben
Ich hab nur mal so die Gewichte verglichen und gesehen das die Komponenten doch schon sehr leicht sind und das man schon gut in die Tasche greifen muß um da noch was zu sparen


----------



## ONE78 (22. Oktober 2014)

naja z.b. bei tretlager und bremse geht noch einiges ohne viel geld


----------



## marcuswaldeck (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe oben nur ein Bild von einer grünen Gabel gefunden. Leider ist das Foto etwas dunkel. Der Weihnachtsmann soll aber ein grünes bringen, bislang hatte ich das Cube Kid 200 in die engere Wahl gezogen, doch das Pepper hat mich im Ganzen überzeugt.
Hat jemand ein gutes Foto in grün parat!?


----------



## pepperbikes (26. Oktober 2014)

Ja, ich ;-). Ist eine Detailaufnahme vom 24" Rad, aber da sieht man das grün am Besten.


----------



## marcuswaldeck (26. Oktober 2014)

Puh, schönes Rad, aber die grüne Farbe ist beim Kleinen nicht an den Mann zu bringen.
Leider muss ich daher auf das knalligere und leider auch schwerere http://www.cube.eu/bikes/kids/kid-200/cube-kid-200-blackngreen-2015/ ausweichen.

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass ihr bei den Farben in  der Zukunft etwas mutiger werdet!


----------



## Bubu24 (26. Oktober 2014)

pepperbikes schrieb:


> Ja, ich ;-). Ist eine Detailaufnahme vom 24" Rad, aber da sieht man das grün am Besten.



Gibt es das Foto auch in diesen Türkis oder bei mir auf dem Display Hellblau ?
Könnte man die Hotpepper 24" auch mit Triggerschaltung statt Drehgriff bestellen ?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## pepperbikes (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

die Bilder der aktuellen Räder sind momentan noch bei der Bearbeitung, ich hoffe aber das diese Woche alles fertig wird. Dann gibt es auch das türkis bei uns im shop zu sehen.

Grüße


----------



## bwholo75 (11. November 2014)

in Kürze kann ich auch mitreden! Ob Junior das so schon fährt, oder aber zu Weihnachten bekommt steht noch nicht final fest. Er hat zum 4. sein 16-Zöller geschenkt bekommen - ebenfalls dieses Jahr! Er hat einen derben Schuss gemacht! 
Reifen werde ich wohl wechseln. Für weitere Abspeckmaßnahmen bin ich offen. Tipps gern genommen ;-)

Danke nochmal an Pepperbikes. Nette Telefonate und schnelle Abwicklung! Gestern online bestellt, heute Lieferschein bekommen! Respekt!


----------



## pepperbikes (13. November 2014)

Danke für das Lob und Grüße an den Kleinen.


----------



## sandtreter (24. Februar 2015)

Rad fährt noch ohne probleme. Bis jetzt nur nen kleinen schlag rausmachen müssen. 
Junior ist immer noch schaltverweigerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

